# gdgli, Buffy, and Sandy



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Please keep our friend gdgli and his Buffy in your thoughts. He lives in the Queens area, and was quite likely directly in the path of the worst of the storm and possible the fires as well.
No one has heard from him. We are all hoping and praying it's just a power outage keeping him from responding.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Good thoughts going their way. I have been worried about them ever since I saw the fires in Queens. Please send good thoughts, prayers to them!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers going out to him and his family, as well as everyone else in that area.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll keep them in my prayers.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I do hope they weathered the storm, sending good thoughts.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope he is alright and it is just a power outage. I have not heard from my APBT pal either she lives in NJ close to Atlantic City. I hope that they are fine.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Haven't been on much but truly,hoping he is safe and well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts & energy .. hopefully he is just one of the many who have limited access to electricity & the ability to recharge his phone etc.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He still hasn't checked in? Sending good thoughts from CT...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no word yet on this, or the other forum he frequents. Continue to send good wishes and prayers please.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

nope, no news from him as of yet. The last time he was on was the day the storm hit at 6pm.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are there other members in the area who could check in on him and his dogs? Or do you know anyone at the club he trains at?  

Going by what I saw on the news this week with parts of New Jersey and whatnot turning into Venice....  I really hope all the members in that area and NY are OK. I feel for those who have no power or have limited power (electricity but no internet/phones/cable). 

We had no power from 8PM Monday night until 3PM Tuesday afternoon... and the combination of having not power with cold temps in addition to the initial estimate of 3 days without power... it was TERRIBLE. Especially for my older parents.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope gdgli check in soon and everything is ok. Positive vibes and prayers on his way.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

631-549-0504 gdgli posted this phone number for the LIGRC couple weeks ago. I called but got an answering machine.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sending good thoughts. One of my friends on Long Island was able to go home and check their property and posted some pictures on FB. Boats from drydock up in the parking lots of service centres, siding ripped off their house, and a high water lines at nearly 17 inches on the ground floor of their house. She said with all the trees down it will be weeks and weeks before all is resolved!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I want to thank you all for your concern. I am truly touched.

Damage in my area was due mainly to wind. Several houses have trees on them, several streets are blocked by fallen trees, and we just now got our power back. Cell towers have been damaged. I had been without electricity since 8:00 Monday night. For me this means no phone, no heat, spoiled food, must charge cell phone in car, several gas stations unable to pump gas, gas lines and fighting at the gas stations, poor cell service to no cell service.

What you may have seen on TV doesn't reveal how bad it really is. The Rockaway Peninsula is underwater, sand dunes have been breeched by water thus destroying environmentally sensitive areas, houses burned by a fire started by a candle, and a crippling of communications and transportation in Manhattan as well as Long Island. Subway tunnels and car tunnels are flooded with salt water. I spoke to a sanitation inspector yesterday who told me that it would take weeks to clean up the trees and debris blocking the streets.

I have never seen anything like this and consider myself lucky.

Again, thank you for your concern.

George


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad you & yours are okay - the devastation is terrible and hopefully you will be able to get your life back to normal soon!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad to know you, and your pups are safe!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So glad you checked in and you are OK, minus having power. I feel for your community and your friends in the coming months in the clean up and recovery.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

So happy to hear that you are fine. I hope others are okay too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad you are okay!! Prayers going to your community.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

gdgli said:


> I want to thank you all for your concern. I am truly touched.
> 
> Damage in my area was due mainly to wind. Several houses have trees on them, several streets are blocked by fallen trees, and we just now got our power back. Cell towers have been damaged. I had been without electricity since 8:00 Monday night. For me this means no phone, no heat, spoiled food, must charge cell phone in car, several gas stations unable to pump gas, gas lines and fighting at the gas stations, poor cell service to no cell service.
> 
> ...


Glad you and yours are OK. It hard to watch the destruction from afar. And it's great that people are checking in and are OK. Truly was a destructive storm


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so glad to hear you are okay!! What a horrific event.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad you are ok. Prayers going to all in need.


----------

